# 'Jorge' auf Deutsch



## Spieluhr

Hallo Leute.
Kennt jemand wie ist mein Name auf deutsch?? 
Ich heiße JORGE. 

Jürgen oder Georg??

Vielen dank!


----------



## Neretva

Ja, ganz genau


----------



## Spieluhr

Beide??????


----------



## Neretva

JA!!! cosas del alemán.

Seguramente sea el mismo nombre que ha evolucionado en dos direcciones diferentes, y por eso allí tienen dos variantes .
Es como lo de Orange y Apfelsine ambas las dos  =naranja


----------



## Spieluhr

Achso!
Dann habe ich zwei Namen.... Das gefällt mir !! 

Danke vielmals.
Tschüß


----------



## Neretva

Na ja, so ganz du dir zwei Freundinnen aussuchen.


----------



## sokol

Inklusive Koseformen viel mehr als 2 Namen:

- Schorsch, Tschortsch, Jockl (Österreich und eher südliches Deutschland)
- Jörg, Jörgen
- Jürg (Schweiz)

... und viele andere.


----------



## Spieluhr

Gott in Himmel!! Ich kann das nicht glauben!!
Nun muss ich viele Freundinnen aussuchen

Danke Sokol und Neretva.


----------



## jordi picarol

Neretva said:


> Na ja, so ganz du dir zwei Freundinnen aussuchen.


...,so "kannst" du...?


----------



## jordi picarol

Spieluhr said:


> Gott in Himmel!! Ich kann das nicht glauben!!
> Nun muss ich viele Freundinnen aussuchen
> 
> Danke Sokol und Neretva.


Gott "iM" Himmel!


----------

